# ASUS GamePlus Crosshair not centered (monitor)



## RejZoR (Aug 22, 2014)

I have an ASUS VG248QE monitor (144HZ,1ms) that also features GamePlus On-Screen overlay features. One of them is virtual crosshair to help you aim easier because it has better visibility than in-game crosshairs. However i've spotted one really nasty issue with it. The crosshair isn't actually centered in the middle of the screen. I've observed this in 2 games so far, Natural Selection 2 and Sanctum. And initially i thought it's the in-game crosshair that isn't centered, but after taking screenshot and counting pixels, it turned out in-game crosshairs were perfect, however ASUS GamePlus crosshair wasn't. I know it's not much, but it's still a nasty error that becomes a lot bigger when sniping since every pixel counts there and it's also annoying because in games where crosshairs can't be disabled, you're looking at two shifted crosshairs instead of overlay one covering the ingame one.












Where can i contact ASUS about it and can this even be corrected somehow without sending monitor for service or replacement? I mean, since there aren't any ways to upload data to it unless if they have a trick with DisplayPort...

I really like this feature and it was among the major reasons i've decided for this ASUS, but it's really bugging me now that i know this error is there. Any ideas?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 24, 2014)

Shoot to the right a bit more hehe.  You would think they would say if there was a DP trick to save them and you money and would of thought by now never ones would have usb or at least a way to update the monitor.

I take it you see now other ports that can allow data transfer like a little covered section.


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 24, 2014)

You're right, i have not noticed this because i have never really used it.. however it's not as severe in my case (only a mm difference to the right )
  

you could email asus here about the issue?


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for your photos. This is a proof that it isn't just me but others are also affected. What batch do you have? Mine says March 2014 on the back.

I don't know how can someone be so sloppy to mess something as simple as this. It's an OSD function, you make a "graphic" relative to the pixel count of the monitor so you can be 100% sure it would be perfectly centered. Instead they missed it ranging from few up to several pixels in my case. I've sent a support request to ASUS, but it's crazy that something as basic and simple isn't working properly on a brand new monitor for 350 EUR. And now i'll most likely have to be several days without it if it would have to be sent for service. Argh.


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 28, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Thanks for your photos. This is a proof that it isn't just me but others are also affected. What batch do you have? Mine says March 2014 on the back.
> 
> I don't know how can someone be so sloppy to mess something as simple as this. It's an OSD function, you make a "graphic" relative to the pixel count of the monitor so you can be 100% sure it would be perfectly centered. Instead they missed it ranging from few up to several pixels in my case. I've sent a support request to ASUS, but it's crazy that something as basic and simple isn't working properly on a brand new monitor for 350 EUR. And now i'll most likely have to be several days without it if it would have to be sent for service. Argh.


heh mine is from july 2013, someone is getting lazy over time


----------

